# Mannheim motor oil? Anybody use this?



## JR! (Mar 24, 2002)

So, I came across a place today that sells Mannheim synthetic motor oil for $25 for 5L, but I've never heard of it.
I did a search here, and nothing comes up. Did a google search with a few hits on TDIclub, but that's it.
Here's their lame web site: http://www.mannheimfrisco.com/index.php
It states on the bottle that it meets VW spec 502
Has anybody heard of this stuff?
It's much cheaper than the Castrol synthetic that I can get at Wal Mart, but I'm kinda leery of how cheap it is, I can't believe it's any good at that price.


----------



## vwGTIjunky (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been trying to find out information on this oil as well. It seems all roads lead to Frisco when "Googling" it. All my enquiries to Frisco have been ignored.

I suspect that it comes from China (or similar country lacking any quality controls) and I seriously doubt it's a Group 4 synthetic.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Based on the studies of no-name oil I've seen, why take a chance on something that could actually harm your engine.

http://pqia.com


However, this stuff is legit. The actual PDS is missing, but the vast amount of listed specs makes me think it's legit. There are counterfit oils though, even in Europe....mostly major names on the label though.

http://www.rs200motoroil.com/gallery/rs200/pdf_catalogue/katalogos_en.pdf

I say to go for it and pull a lab test for $20 afterwards. It's likely a good product. :thumbup:

btw- it's not magic to formulate a motor oil. Just call up an additive supplier like Lubrizol, tell them what type of product you want to bottle, and they will sell you a pre-formulated package WITH APPROVALS, which also specifies the base oil you add, just like making SeaMonkeys. Guess what, the base oil is always G-2 or G3, not PAO.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Any updated info on this oil? I came across it also and was wondering if it's any good compared to the Motul oil I currently use.

Thanks


----------

